# adorable pics, summer 08 collection(caution...pic overload!)



## Nigie Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

These are some pics of the babies I had born this year!!!!!!
--------------


----------



## Nigie Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

how do you make the pictures smaller?! 
yikes! sorry everybody!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness...look at those 2 babies sleeping in the corner  How adorable! Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! That first baby is exceptionally CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww awsom ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,adorable


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my.....they are so very cute.....I would love to have some that young!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Love, love all the pics. The first one-so adorable! Has the look with ears back, as if to say, "Excuse me I am cute and adorable and you'll need permission to take my picture." Also, the white one sleeping with the other, soooo precious. BTW love your avatar.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, those are such cute pictures!!! How adorable! I love the first one and the last one. Thanks for sharing!

If you put your pics in photobucket.com - you can edit and resize them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable babies....though the one with the twins sleeping in the corner has major AWWWW factor!! They look very well loved.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Those pictures and the goats are darling!!!!


----------



## Nigie Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody!
I still say "aww" everytime I see the first one...and I'm USED to it!
I love my spring babies!


----------

